# Horses



## Ken N Tx (Dec 10, 2014)

*If you like horses (or even if                                                 you don't) you will love this.*
*
These horses are native to
the                                                   Netherlands .... It                                                   should make                                                   your day..*
.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 10, 2014)

What BEAUTIFUL  animals !  Thanks Ken.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2014)

Beautiful horses, thanks for sharing that Ken! Here's a mama with twins.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 10, 2014)

Have seen them before.......very cool horses. 

As for myself, I've owned two Quarter horses for roping in rodeo. Was with AQHA for awhile. Yep, those were the days when the "cowboy" in me really came out!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 10, 2014)

Magnificent! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2014)

What magnificent beasties!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 14, 2014)

jujube said:


> What magnificent beasties!


My wife and I made a visit to Grant's Farm near St. Louis to see the Clydesdales..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

I saw them in person too, beautiful horses!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2015)

Love the horse pics Ken, adorable!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2015)

*Horse Reunites with his old Foal Friends*

After being separated for 4 years, this horse comes back to be with his friends. :sentimental:


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

Very beautiful and touching video, SB, thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2015)

The Budweiser commercials...behind the scenes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Jun 30, 2015)

Just darling! So sweet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

Akhal Teke






German Black Forest






Chocolate Silver Dapple Pinto






Friesian/Appaloosa Crossbreed


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 13, 2015)

SB, I had to look twice at that first horse because it looked like a statue.  Beautiful!


----------



## John C (Aug 13, 2015)

Great photo of this beautiful mare.  I'm getting along in years but I didn't know a horse could have twin births.  Watching them grow up together will be fascinating.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

Wild horses in Montana.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2015)

*Baby Miniature Horse Play Chases His Human While Mom Watches Closely*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG, just look at the legs on that young horse!


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 22, 2015)

Those Friesians were magnificent! The only ones I ever saw outside of a small guide to horses. Raised in the city. Always loved horses. Only rode once with my sweetie on our 25th anniversary. The horse kept trying to scrape me off against trees, but I enjoyed it anyway. I was never able to draw them properly. Those legs are complicated things. The little kid with the tiny horse?
Loved it! Made my day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

Charlie the miniature horse.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2015)

I loved watching this little horse run and frolic!  

I did think again though, of  the problems that sometimes occur when we breed animals down to miniature sizes like we do with dogs. We're all so used to miniaturized dogs but alot of them have real issues with their joints and hips because of that. 

I hope the horse fares better. They are so darned cute !!!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 12, 2015)

The cutest little horse, love it when he leaps up off all fours.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2016)

*Bless You!*

Unexpected sneeze knocked this little guy right over.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 30, 2016)

You know I always feared horses. Somewhere between being bitten as a kid and Christopher Reeve. But really if I had a chance now I would have probably two. Beautiful creatures and a lot of work but yes...I'd be ready to "muck out" litter boxes/stalls.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Guitarist (Apr 10, 2016)

One of my favorite Internet horses, a 13-hand Icelandic gelding:


A beautiful representative of one of my favorite breeds, a Knabstrupper stallion:


Beautiful blue eye:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2016)

Handsome horse here.


----------



## Guitarist (May 24, 2016)

AprilT said:


> So cute.  `You ever wonder if some animals who see little people think to themselves oh look a miniature one? of course not in that exact way, but, you know what I mean. And it dawned on me to ponder if the thinking miniature animals feel put upon, inadequate the way we at times us humans have made people with size differences feel. Silly thoughts, but, I just started having these thoughts midway as i was oohing and awing.



Often, in a pasture herd of horses and one pony, the pony is the alpha of the herd!  Ponies are infamous for having "ponytude"!  

We moved our horse and small pony to a new barn.  The pony was a really small one, only came up to about my armpit, and when we led him into the barn that first day some of the horses were freaking out!  And their people were laughing -- "I don't think my horse has ever seen a pony before!"  The horses were pop-eyed at such a little equine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 27, 2016)

Icelandic horses curious about the camera man.


----------



## Guitarist (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Geezerette (May 27, 2016)

I loved this whole thread! & many thanks to all who posted the pictures!


----------



## fureverywhere (May 27, 2016)

I love horses, if I was up with Jackie Kennedy in income I would own a few. Maybe a horse rescue? Beautiful animals, wish I could know them better. How beautiful is that???


----------



## Guitarist (May 27, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2016)

The Curly, more pics here.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2016)

[h=1]Miniature Horse Is Becoming An Internet Star[/h].


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 24, 2016)

What beautiful animals. They show such grace and dignity. Great photos.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2016)

.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> .



Beautiful animals!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful animals!



They are now on our bucket list to go see!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2017)

*Young Foal Bonds With Mama*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2017)

Playing with a rubber chicken.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze, I had no idea they actually play like that. Almost like a dog or cat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2017)

Akhel Teke breed from Turkey


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm so happy when she pets me!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 29, 2017)

That is an adorable video, Seabreeze !  The colt is not actually smiling, even though that is exactly what it looks like. Horses groom each other, and right on the withers (neck/shoulder area) is one of the places that they often nuzzle and scratch each other.  
You will often see two horses facing each other and scratching each other's back and neck, and that response is what this little ones is actually doing. 
You can see, if you watch close, that she looks like she is chomping her little teeth together part of the time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2017)

*Gypsy Vanner*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2017)

What a perfectly beautiful creature this is! I wish I'd spent more time with horses, I've always crazy about them, but my parents weren't able nor interested. I am so glad to see this video.

 As an adult I did try riding lessons and was terrified, LOL. Until a small white horse named Vodka showed up I was ready to quit.

I had many nice rides with Vodka, she was sweet and gentle and seemed to like me. Soon, she was sold and that was that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 27, 2017)

The vannar's are beautiful horses, I have one as an avatar on on the site..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2018)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ysjkOzSv2pg[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2018)

Beautiful horse Ken! :sunglass:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2018)

This thread  is spectacular.
I have never seen such beautiful horses before
Thank you


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2019)

Mama with baby, after being a month past her due date.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2019)

*Oephaned Foal Rescued and Rehabilitated*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2020)

This mare lost her foal, two days later this foal lost her mother.  This was taken an hour after they met.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Feb 7, 2020)

I've never seen hair like that on a horse.
Lady Godiva......without the lady.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Lc jones (Feb 9, 2020)

Gorgeous postings! It reminds me of watching the wild Mustangs in the desert when I lived in Nevada, so majestic, so free, inspirational!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

Andalusians are so cool to watch, with a rider or without. Same goes for a Tennessee Walker. The gate on a Tennessee Walker is very, very nice for the rider.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Is this horse real or is it photo shopped? Amazing!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Is this horse real or is it photo shopped? Amazing!


Look up Gypsy Vanner Horses..
.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 18, 2020)

Gypsy Vanners have to be one of the most beautiful horses in this world, and some of them have manes and tails that literally drag on the ground, if you do an image search online. 
They are called Gypsy Vanners because, originally they were used by Gypsy’s to pull their caravan homes.  
Here is a picture of a team pulling one of the caravans, and some of these have been restored and are gorgeous inside, too.


----------



## jujube (Feb 18, 2020)

My niece had a beautiful sweet-natured Golden Palomino many years ago appropriately named "Goldie" that even I (who spent most of my life admiring but terrified by horses) could ride with ease.  

My niece would enter horse shows as a child and get extra points for keeping Goldie "under control" while the other horses were skittering around, nipping at each other, etc.  What the judges didn't know was that Goldie's favorite state was "standing still" and she was an Olympic Gold Medalist at "standing still".  If there was an Olympic event for eating, she'd have taken gold in that one, too. 

Goldie liked to flap her lips and stand around with what looked like a two-foot tongue hanging out of the side of her mouth.  She looked like such a doofus, you had to laugh at her.  She was spotted by a "horse talent agent" and went on to be one of the Mr. Ed's in the Mr. Ed show at Universal Studios Orlando.  Yes, shocking as it seems, *Mr* Ed was sometimes *Ms* Ed.  She was trained to flap her lips on cue, so it looked like she was "talking".  Later she moved on to a riding stable, where she helped many children get over their fear of horses, like she did for me.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 18, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Look up Gypsy Vanner Horses..
> .


I read that they originate from Ireland, I really thought that this was a photo shopped horse because of its unreal beauty. Thanks for posting them...


----------



## Gaer (Feb 18, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Sea Breeze:  These horse pictures are amazing!!!  Are these your horses?  Did you take the photographs?  Are they thoroughbreds? Tennesee Walking horses?  I would live to paint this!  I paint mostly people, old ranchers, etc.but I paint a few horses too.  Hey!  I'll show you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 19, 2020)

Watch for the traffic jam on a country lane at approx. 45 seconds, very scary to me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=380211959437972


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 9, 2020)

Two horses for the price of one..
.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Watch for the traffic jam on a country lane at approx. 45 seconds, very scary to me.


that's like every country lane in the UK...and almost exactly like the one where I live.. the tractor was in the wrong, he should have waited for a long straight stretch of road before overtaking..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 1, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=586781785255608


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 13, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552056255035891712


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## jet (Aug 9, 2022)

some of my ponies when i had the farm


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2022)

I've always loved watching  Clydesdales... such gorgeous horses!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I've always loved watching  Clydesdales... such gorgeous horses!


I was lucky enough to see some of them in person!

Vacationing in New Hampshire one year, we took a tour of the _Anheuser-Busch _operation and saw those magnificent horses_._

I hear that only a few remain in NH as the breeding and training moved to Missouri.

@Bonnie, this video is very interesting. It sure is work to drive those horses!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Wow, each harness costs $80,000.00!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2022)

The history of these animals  is  fascinating.

A nice place to visit I'm sure:   
https://www.visitmo.com/things-to-do/warm-springs-ranch-home-of-the-budweiser-clydesdales

and their history, going back to President Grant ... https://bbim.org/grants-farm-home-of-the-budweiser-clydesdales/


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> The history of these animals  is  fascinating.
> 
> A nice place to visit I'm sure:
> https://www.visitmo.com/things-to-do/warm-springs-ranch-home-of-the-budweiser-clydesdales
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. Grant's farm sounds like a good place to visit!


----------

